# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Βοήθεια για το κοκατιλ μου?

## jennie.anthi

Παιδιά γειά σας!! Έχω ξαναγράψει για τον Μπάμπη μου!! Δεν έχω κάποια απάντηση όμως και θέλω εάν είναι δυνατόν από κάποιον να με βοηθήσει γιατί θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει κάποια λάθη. 
Το πρώτο που έχω να πω είναι ότι έχω τον Μπάμπη το κοκατιλ Μ δύο χρόνια. Είναι αγριος. Αρχικά υπάρχει ελπίδα???
Σας αναφέρω συμπεριφορές. 
Αρχικά κυρίως το πρωί φωνάζει. Παιδιά ξελαρυγγιαζεται. Μιλάμε τον ακούει όλη η γειτονιά. Το κάνει κ όταν ακούει ήχο νερού. Η αν καταλάβει ότι είσαι σπίτι αλλά σε άλλο δωμάτιο (για το τελευταίο δεν ορκίζομαι γτ το κάνει όχι πάντα αλλά συχνά).
Από την άλλη, βγαίνει από το κλουβί, και εάν μασ πλησιάσει προτιμάει να κάθεται πάνω στο κεφάλι μας. Τρώει από το χέρι μας. Εάν δεν αραξει πάνω στο κουρτινοξυλο που είναι το θυρωρείο του δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι και πολύ δεκτικός στο να τον πλησιάσω. Κάνει έναν ήχο κχχχχ και είναι επιθετικός..
Εάν βρει τα δύσκολα πχ πέσει κάπου και αρχίσει να βαριάνασαινει, πηγαινοντασ να τον βοηθήσω με τα χίλια ζόρια θα κάτσει. Δεν θα δαγκώσει. 
Α!!! Βασικό !!! Ναι μένει ώρες μόνος του ... Η ψυχούλα

Θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τον μάθω κάτι? Να με αγαπήσει? Να κάνω ειρήνη μαζί του??? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αλκης

το κυριοτερο που πρεπει να κανετε ειναι να ξεκινησετε να αφιερωνεται πολλες..μα πολλες ωρες μαζι του.

----------


## mariann@

Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη ώρα μαζί σας. Τον βγάζεις κάθε μέρα έξω; Πόση ώρα;

----------


## NIKH

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τον εξημερώσεις επειδή δεν είναι και πολύ μικρός, είναι πάνω από δύο χρονών, αλλά αν αφιερώσεις πολύ χρόνο μαζί του και προσπαθείσεις πολύ ίσως κάτι να καταφέρεις. Όμως και να γίνει αυτό, δεν μπορείς να τον εξημερώσεις τελείως. Θα είναι ήμι-άγριος.

----------


## sarpijk

Θελει σίγουρα χρονο αλλα με αυτα που γραφεις δειχνει να σας εχει αποδεχτει, το οτι ουρλιαζει οταν πατε σε αλλο δωματιο ειναι αντιδραση οτι μενει μονος χωρις, τα κοκατιλ στη φυση ειναι σε κοπαδια και νιώθουν ασφαλεια ετσι.

Μπορει ποτε να μην αποδεχτεί χαδακια. Εχω την αίσθηση οτι τα αρσενικά ειναι πιο ανεξάρτητα ενω τα θηλυκα πιο χαδιαρικα.

----------


## jennie.anthi

> Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη ώρα μαζί σας. Τον βγάζεις κάθε μέρα έξω; Πόση ώρα;


Τον βγάζω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Πολλές φορεσ μένει έξω για ωωωωρες... Έχει τύχει να χρειαστεί να φύγω, και να τον αφήσω έξω..

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jennie.anthi

> Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τον εξημερώσεις επειδή δεν είναι και πολύ μικρός, είναι πάνω από δύο χρονών, αλλά αν αφιερώσεις πολύ χρόνο μαζί του και προσπαθείσεις πολύ ίσως κάτι να καταφέρεις. Όμως και να γίνει αυτό, δεν μπορείς να τον εξημερώσεις τελείως. Θα είναι ήμι-άγριος.


Δύο χρόνων είναι αλλά τον έχω δύο χρόνια. Δεν τον πήραμε τώρα. Εξ αρχής κάνουμε προσπάθεια. Δεν ξεκινήσαμε ξαφνικά από το Μηδέν τωρα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jennie.anthi

> Θελει σίγουρα χρονο αλλα με αυτα που γραφεις δειχνει να σας εχει αποδεχτει, το οτι ουρλιαζει οταν πατε σε αλλο δωματιο ειναι αντιδραση οτι μενει μονος χωρις, τα κοκατιλ στη φυση ειναι σε κοπαδια και νιώθουν ασφαλεια ετσι.
> 
> Μπορει ποτε να μην αποδεχτεί χαδακια. Εχω την αίσθηση οτι τα αρσενικά ειναι πιο ανεξάρτητα ενω τα θηλυκα πιο χαδιαρικα.


Από την συμπεριφορά του σε σχέση με το ουρλιαχτό εκεί έχω καταλήξει κ εγώ. Η αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω .
Το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλει κ πολλά χάδια μάλλον ισχύει... Η τα θέλει οπότε έχει εκεινοσ όρεξη. Η μουχριτσα. 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jennie.anthi

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τισ συμβουλές... Οπότε keep trying to calm babis. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

